# Destruction of the Temple in Jerusalem



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2005)

What was the precise date of the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem? August 10, 70 AD or something else?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know-- but I heard of this full preterist that had a license plate that said "70 A.D."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 10, 2005)

WIKI




> In 69, Vespasian seized the throne after a civil war. By 70, the Romans had occupied Jerusalem. Titus, son of the Roman Emperor, destroyed the Second Temple on the 9th of Av, ie. Tisha B'Av (656 years to the day after the destruction of the First Temple in 587 BCE). Over 100,000 Jews died during the siege, and nearly 100,000 were taken to Rome as slaves. Many Jews fled to Mesopotamia (Iraq), and to other countries around the Mediterranean.



Could it be the 15th. I am not a calendar Person. I vote for the 10th because it is the popular one.

Are their theological implications?

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 10, 2005)

Tisha B'Av will occur on the following days on the American calendar:

August 14, 2005 (Jewish Year 5765) 
August 3, 2006 (Jewish Year 5766)
July 24, 2007 (Jewish Year 5767)
August 10, 2008 (Jewish Year 5768)

Here is a page that explains the jewish calendar.

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Judaism/calendar.html


----------

